# Mist, flood, air system I am trying out.



## chuckorlando (Dec 9, 2014)

As some know I work doing alot of dental restore. I liked the foot pedal they use and thought it would be a sweet deal for a machine. Well so the boss came up with a coolant system. He ordered all the stuff we need to give it a try. 

It consist of a chem bottle on a bracket. On off switch on the bracket. Pressure regulator on the bracket and a gauge. Then one of them dental hand held air/water wands. As well as a foot pedal for using on a noga or to mount how ever.

The wand has two buttons. Right button is air, left is oil, both at one time is mist. I'm working on a way to get all 3 on the pedal as well.

Both the wand and pedal are variable flow.


----------



## chuckorlando (Dec 9, 2014)

Heres a few vids. We have the lathe, mill, TCM, surface grinder, and the port room all on one bottle

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5b5QWEFCz0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSS_2FqFBB0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJWmP4WTJBI


----------

